# Beginner needing some advice with Series 2...



## bscwaryan (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys,

I was given my first tivo tonight. It is a series 2 with a lifetime subscription. I have never really used a tivo (just a dvr from my cable company) and I have been reading up on some of the hacks that are available out there.

I have some experience using Linux, but I am certainly not highly proficient. I basically just want to be able to add the tivoweb hack without having to connect the tivo to a linux box. Is there anything out there where I can access the os using a windows pc? Like I said, I am a complete beginner when it comes to the tivo and the infrastructure involved. I do know that I can run a version of linux on my pc if necessary. If anyone has any ideas that would be fairly simple for a beginner to implement I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bscwaryan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I was given my first tivo tonight. It is a series 2 with a lifetime subscription. I have never really used a tivo (just a dvr from my cable company) and I have been reading up on some of the hacks that are available out there.
> 
> I have some experience using Linux, but I am certainly not highly proficient. I basically just want to be able to add the tivoweb hack without having to connect the tivo to a linux box. Is there anything out there where I can access the os using a windows pc? Like I said, I am a complete beginner when it comes to the tivo and the infrastructure involved. I do know that I can run a version of linux on my pc if necessary. If anyone has any ideas that would be fairly simple for a beginner to implement I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


My personal opinion, is that MOST of the things that the average user wants to do with a Stand Alone Tivo is ready to go right out of the box with NO hacks needed. So I would look around at what you can do without hacking BEFORE you make the commitment. And it is a commitment because you will end up haveing to constantly tweak and monitor your system. Having said that I think if you look at This thread you will find the SApper will get you started.

I assume you are using a Stand alone tivo, if you are using a DirecTV w/Tivo Hacking makes more sense but look at the really LONG thread that says hacking just got a whole lot easier.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You don't really need to "know" Linux, but knowing Linux makes things easier to understand, and possibly take some shortcuts. All you really need to know is command line and a few Linux Bash conventions (forward slashes for directoresy, Linux is case sensitive, ls is the dir command.) Otherwise follow the howtos to the letter.


----------



## bscwaryan (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys. I am going to stumble around through the forums here for a couple of weeks before I make any decisions on hacking this sucker. In my first day with my tivo, I already can't use my hd dvr anymore. This is so much ridiculously better.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

bscwaryan said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. I am going to stumble around through the forums here for a couple of weeks before I make any decisions on hacking this sucker. In my first day with my tivo, I already can't use my hd dvr anymore. This is so much ridiculously better.


Amen, Brother!
TiVo puts all others to shame.


----------

